# fuel pump question



## PlatinumGold '96 (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey guys, i was driving one day and my car just shut off while driving but everything electrical was still working so i know its not the alternator or battery for that fact but when i started up my car it was idling really low and if i hit the gas it would shut off. i had to sit there for a while and wait for it to wanna start. finally it did and i had no more problems for a couple of days but then it did it again. I thought it was my fuel filter but we changed that so I'm thinking its my fuel pump and its acting up and not pushing the fuel through it like it should. A friend of mine said this happened to him and it was the fuel pump. 

my question is, can y'all tell me where to locate it. I'm guessing it close to the fuel tank or whatever so any help would be appreciated.

jacob


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

fuel pump is in the tank. pull the back seat up there is a access panel


----------



## PlatinumGold '96 (Nov 9, 2002)

yeah we jusrt did that. actually we had taken the fuel pump from the bottom of the car and we were tryin to get it out when i said japanese people were stupid for not makin it easier like puttin somethin under the seat when it hit me that i seen something under the seat a couple times. so we undid that there it was. i feel like a freakin idiot for not thinkin of that


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

but did it fix it though????


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> *but did it fix it though???? *


----------



## PlatinumGold '96 (Nov 9, 2002)

it hasn't messed up yet so i'm guessin that it may be fixed and the fuel hose from the fuel filter is a lot firmer now than it was before so i think it did it


----------

